# vmware server ohne Schrift

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen, 

seit ich hier mal wieder nach langem einen 

```
emerge -Du world 
```

 gemacht habe und jetzt alles auf dem aktuellen Stand ist, habe ich auf der Kiste lokal, wenn ich vmware starte keine Buchstaben mehr, sondern nur noch viereckicke Kästchen. 

Ich denke da fehlt irgendeine Schrift.

Leider hab ich keinen Plan, wo ich da anpacken muss. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen. 

Laut der Suchfunktion scheine ich aber der einzige mit diesem Problem zu sein. 

Zu mindest hab ich nichts dazu gefunden. 

Ist übrigens ein amd64-System.

----------

## tazinblack

ping --->

----------

## himpierre

Na ick weeßet doch och nich. Muss wohl was mit gtk zu tun haben. Hast Du denn in anderen GTK Anwendungen Fonts? Hast Du in Deinem Home vielleicht irgendwo vergurkte .gtk* Dateien rumliegen?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

- revdep-rebuild aus (app-portage/gentoolkit) schon laufen lassen?

- vmware schon neu emerged?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## tazinblack

Vielen Dank für die Tipps! Manchmal ist ein Schuss ins Blaue besser als gar nichts.

Also revdep-rebuild will nur immer blackdown-jdk neu bauen. Sonst scheint alles ok. 

Ich kann nur feststellen, das wenn ich vmware aus ner Console starte :

```
vmware

/opt/vmware/server/lib/bin/vmware: /opt/vmware/server/lib/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2)
```

Könnte das daran liegen und was ist wie behebe ich das?

Neu gebaut hab ichs auch schon, das ändert aber an allem nichts.

----------

## tazinblack

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Na ick weeßet doch och nich. Muss wohl was mit gtk zu tun haben. Hast Du denn in anderen GTK Anwendungen Fonts? Hast Du in Deinem Home vielleicht irgendwo vergurkte .gtk* Dateien rumliegen?

 

Also wenn ich gedit aufrufe ist alles ok!

----------

## /albert

Habe das gleiche Problem hier auch, auch auf einem AMD64.

Hast du das Problem lösen können?

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo /albert,

nein, leider nicht. Scheint dann ja wirklich ein Bug zu sein.

Falls Du da was rauskriegst, lass mich nicht dumm sterben.

----------

## tazinblack

Nur zur Info,

ich hab mal nen Bug aufgemacht : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=187188

----------

